# Securing TV for Travel



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Looking for help on simple ideas to secure our TV for travel in the trailer, I have seen some gagets such as TV Grips. Has anybody see any good products that you would suggest I use?

thanks
RCCL Cruisers


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

RCCL there are a lot of ways to install one. I just drilled two holes on either side of the TV and used some of the anti-slip mat and a ratcheted tie down. Solid as a rock. Now I'm just looking for a black strap so it doesn't stand out so much from the side. Looking straight on you barely notice it. Pictures are on the page here, about half way down.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use the tv grips on ours. I screwed the catches to the shelf and used the self adhesive to fasten them to the tv. Towed about 1500 miles or so so far and they work great.

Mike


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks Y-Guy and Team Moderator for your advise still undecided what we are going to do to secure the DVD and TV on the entertainment shelf.


----------

